
Eclipse Git Plugin 2.0 Released - philipp-spiess
https://github.com/blog/1181-eclipse-git-plugin-2-0-released
======
benmccann
For install instructions read <http://eclipse.github.com/#help> and do not
click the large button reading "Download Git & GitHub for Eclipse" which takes
you to an outdated page.

